# Intel Core i7-4790 K Temperaturprobleme



## hulk89 (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe seit kurzem einen I7-4790k in meinem Rechner stecken und ein Problem mit der Temperaturregelung.
Im Idle liegt die Temp bei etwa 34-36 Grad. Sobald ich z.B einen Download starte geht die Temp auf 46 Grad. Und unter Vollast (beim Spielen) auf über 70 Grad. 

Der Prozessor ist nicht übertaktet. Kühler: Originaler Intel Boxed. 
Mein System: 8Gbyte Corsair Vengeance Arbeitsspeicher
750 Watt Netzteil
Mainboard: AsRock Fatality Z97 X Killer
Gehäuse: Nvidia HAF-X Edition

Was ich bisher unternommen habe: 
- Den CPU Fan habe ich bereits angepasst, er läuft ab 70 Grad CPU Temp bei ännahernd 100 Prozent.
- Installation des Kühlers habe ich nochmal überprüft
- Airflow im Gehäuse kann nicht das Problem sein vorher hatte ich einen i5-2500k drin, der kam nicht einmal über 70 Grad
- ich habe geschaut ob sich der Prozessor im Spiel runtertaktet, das ist nicht der Fall
- gegooglet habe ich natürlich auch, aber ohne Erfolg

Ich habe zwei Fotos beigefügt, indem CoreMaxc Temp, CPU Temperatur(an der Platine), der Prozessortakt und evtl. Thermal Thredding, sowohl im Idle als auch unter Vollast aufgezeichnet sind. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir vielleicht jmd weiterhelfen oder hat ein ähnliches Problem mit dem Prozessor?


----------



## hulk89 (7. Juli 2014)

Hab nochmal ein paar andere Spezifikationen z.b Input Voltage hochgeladen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stevie4one (7. Juli 2014)

Wo ist das Problem? Die Temperaturen sind für den Boxed-Kühler völlig normal.


----------



## Gast20180803 (7. Juli 2014)

anderen kühler drauf und die temps sind happy


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (7. Juli 2014)

70°C soll viel sein?
Boxed kühler = ausreichend mehr aber auch nicht.


Solange die CPU nicht denn Takt senkt( laut dem bild tut sie das auch nicht ), kannste die temps ignorieren.


----------



## hulk89 (7. Juli 2014)

Naja bei dem I5-2500k hatte ich ja auch den original Kühler drauf und da gab es keine Probleme. Außerdem (hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen) ging die temp bis auf 80 Grad hoch, bevor ich den CPU Fan auf 100 Prozent beim Zocken eingestelklt hatte. Und der Fan war da nicht im Silent mOdus oder so. Außerdem gibt Intel ja sein Versprechen, dass der Boxed Kühler ausreichend kühlt. Was hier anscheinend nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (7. Juli 2014)

welche probleme?

ps: sandy kann man nicht mit heizwell vergleichen

Der boxed kühler kann 65w abführen, deine CPU hat aber fast 100w TDP.
trotzdem laut intel ausreichend.

Die max temp deiner cpu liegt bei über 100°C


----------



## stevie4one (7. Juli 2014)

PushPins richtig befestigt? Und warum hält Intel sein "Versprechen" nicht ein? Die CPU taktet sich auf Grund der Temperatur nicht herunter, also alles paletti.


----------



## hulk89 (7. Juli 2014)

Ja ist alles richtig befestigt. Das Problem ist, dass ich vorhin mal gezockt hatte und den Cpu Fan nicht auf 100 Prozent sondern auf der Standardeinstellung laufen lassen hab und das Game dann abstürzte. Also geh ich davon aus, dass das ja nicht normal ist.


----------



## buenzli2 (7. Juli 2014)

"- Installation des Kühlers habe ich nochmal überprüft"

Und gleich neue Paste drauf gemacht? Nein im ernst, das ist doch klar das der Kühler bei 4.4 Ghz und 88watt voll am Limit fährt. Komischerweise kann ich keinen Tjunction Wert des I7-4790k im Web finden. Wenn der Rechner ausschaltet wurde er zu heiss ^^. Ist mir passiert beim 3D Cloud berechnen. Da hatte ich auf einmal 20° mehr als bei jedem Stresstest den es gibt (prime95 etc.). Musste dann nur für diese Woche die CPU um satte 500 Mhz runter takten.

ps. wenn der Graph von Dir stimmt läuft das Teil bis 100°. Bei 85 wird er wohl beginnen zu drosseln.
pps. http://ccwu.me/vsfm/ war das. Da glüht jede CPU bis sie abschaltet.


----------



## sinchilla (7. Juli 2014)

bevor das spiel abstürzt sollte eher ein ruckeln im spiel zu merken sein ergo die cpu throttlet ( taktet herunter um weniger abwärme zu erzeugen). also ich denke da liegt das problem eher woanders. wenn du die cpu NICHT übertaktet hast & nich in einer dachwohnung mit 50°C wohnst sollte der boxedkühler seine arbeit verrichten zwar laut aber die cpu darf NICHT abschalten bzw. der rechner, wie is denn die restliche belüftung im case?



> 750 Watt Netzteil


 welches fabrikat?


----------



## wievieluhr (7. Juli 2014)

be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 Tower 
Brocken bisschen günstiger
so dann haste Ruhe.

erwartet von den Intel Kühlern keine wunder 

EDIT: kommt der plötzliche System Shutdown öfter vor? 
Netzteil ist Denkbar .... ur weil 750 W draufsteht muss nicht 750 W drinne sein ...

wenn du ein Fenster hast und nicht willst, dass da der Tower alles versteckt Kompaktwasserkühlung H100i 
Kowaküs sind Voll i.O.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (7. Juli 2014)

hulk89 schrieb:


> Ja ist alles richtig befestigt. Das Problem ist, dass ich vorhin mal gezockt hatte und den Cpu Fan nicht auf 100 Prozent sondern auf der Standardeinstellung laufen lassen hab und das Game dann abstürzte. Also geh ich davon aus, dass das ja nicht normal ist.


 
wie bereits gesagt, falls die CPU zu warm wird dann drosselt sie vorher, dein spiel würde imba ruckeln, und falls sie troßdem noch wärmer wird dann geht der pc aus.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (7. Juli 2014)

Sehe es auch, wie die meisten hier: Du kannst die CPU nicht mit Sandy B*tch( ) vergleichen.
Die Cpu taktet unter Last bis zu 4,4 Ghz hoch. Das TIM wurde zwar verbessert, aber Haswell bleibt ein heisses Schätzchen. Der Boxed Kühler hält die Temperaturen im Normalfall unter TJ.
Mehr hat Intel nicht versprochen, willst du mehr (bzw. ja eigentlich weniger), dann musst du dir einen besseren Kühler zulegen..Du bekommst, wofür du bezahlst.
Ich habe selbst den 4790k und den Kühler Prolimatech Genesis (=kühl)


----------



## Firehunter_93 (7. Juli 2014)

wäre sowieso schlauer gewesen, wenn du dir vornherein nen vernünftigen kühler geholt hättest, weil du ja auch ne übertaktungsfähige cpu (siehe k im Namen) gekauft hast  mit dem boxed lüfter kannste die nicht oc fähigen cpus ausreichend kühlen... für mehr sind die definitiv nicht ausgelegt.


----------



## IluBabe (7. Juli 2014)

Herzergreifend wie man sich für 300€ ne CPU leisten kann und dann den schnellsten Prozessor auf dem Sockel mit nem Boxed Kühler als zu heiß empfindet. Irgendwas muss bei der Planung schief gelaufen sein.


Btw. kauf dir nen ordentlichen Kühler... es gibt genügend Vergleiche und Benchmarks für leistungsstarke Kühler. Wenn du auf den i7 nen "kleinen oder mittleren" Kühler drauf packst, dann hast du den Sinn der Übung verfehlt.


----------



## nisper (7. Juli 2014)

Ich betreibe den i7-4970 mit einem Noctua NH-D14, mit beiden Standardlüftern ohne Drehzahlverminderer.

Idle läuft er bei ca. 30°, wobei das bei mir praktisch nie der Fall ist. Ich habe im Hintergrund immer BOINC zu laufen (verteiltes Rechnen). Wenn dort 4 Prozesse Einstein@Home laufen, liegt die Temperatur bei ca. 60°C. (Bei 8 Prozessen liegt sie nur bei 50°, was wohl darauf schließen lässt dass die parallele Bearbeitung mit simulierten Kernen in diesem Fall nicht sehr effizient ist.)

Auch wenn zusätzlich zu BOINC noch ein Spiel läuft, komme ich kaum über 60°C. Durch die 4 BOINC-Prozesse "angestachelt", läuft der Prozessor permanent auf 4,4 GHz.

Das hört sich erstmal ganz gut an lässt auf ein bisschen OC-Potential hoffen. Aber: Wenn ich Prime95 mit kleinen FFTs laufen lasse, wird der Prozessor plötzlich extrem heiß. Er stößt dann schon mit 4,4 GHz an die 100°C. Zwar taktet er sich noch nicht runter, aber er müsste kurz davor sein.

Ich denke nicht dass ich bei der Wärmeleitpaste was falsch gemacht habe. Ich habe die Noctua-Paste genommen die dem (neu gekauften) Kühler beilag und sie aufgetragen wie immer. Einen ca. 5 mm großen Tropfen in die Mitte, den Kühler beim Aufsetzen etwas gedreht. Die Lüfter am Kühlkörper und die Gehäuselüfter habe ich auch nochmal überprüft. Alle sind korrekt installiert und drehen in die richtige Richtung.

Merkwürdig dass der Prozessor ohne Übertaktung so extrem heiß wird. Aber andererseits: Ich habe ihn wie gesagt in der Praxis kaum mal über 60°C gebracht, bei permanenten 4,4 GHz. Da stellt sich schon die Frage wie aussagekräftig ein synthetischer Stresstest ist, bei dem dann 40K mehr erreicht werden. Ich mache mir jedenfalls keine Sorgen dass der Prozessor jemals zu heiß laufen wird.


----------



## michelon (7. Juli 2014)

nisper schrieb:


> Ich betreibe den i7-4970 mit einem Noctua NH-D14, mit beiden Standardlüftern ohne Drehzahlverminderer.
> 
> Idle läuft er bei ca. 30°, wobei das bei mir praktisch nie der Fall ist. Ich habe im Hintergrund immer BOINC zu laufen (verteiltes Rechnen). Wenn dort 4 Prozesse Einstein@Home laufen, liegt die Temperatur bei ca. 60°C. (Bei 8 Prozessen liegt sie nur bei 50°, was wohl darauf schließen lässt dass die parallele Bearbeitung mit simulierten Kernen in diesem Fall nicht sehr effizient ist.)
> 
> ...


 
Genau eine solche Beobachtung habe ich auch beobachtet. Ich habe eine Flüssigkeitskühlung und bei mir wird der Prozessor unter Prime beim anlaufen der zweiten Testserie (nach ca. 5 Minuten) auf 100 Grad heiss. Zwei unterschiedliche Programme geben das aus.

Ich habe mir jetzt den Nachfolgekühler von deinem Noctura bestellt. Ich werde dann nochmal testen, aber ich finde das schon sehr komisch.


----------



## huggibaerchen123 (8. Juli 2014)

michelon schrieb:


> Genau eine solche Beobachtung habe ich auch beobachtet. Ich habe eine Flüssigkeitskühlung und bei mir wird der Prozessor unter Prime beim anlaufen der zweiten Testserie (nach ca. 5 Minuten) auf 100 Grad heiss. Zwei unterschiedliche Programme geben das aus.
> 
> Ich habe mir jetzt den Nachfolgekühler von deinem Noctura bestellt. Ich werde dann nochmal testen, aber ich finde das schon sehr komisch.


 
Siehe mein Aktuellen Thread, habe das exakt selbe Problem!
Verwende den Dark Rock Pro 3 und habe ihn auch schon 2 mal Montiert, weil ich zuerst vermutet habe dass ich zuviel Wärmeleitpaste verwendet habe.


----------



## Jan565 (8. Juli 2014)

300€ für eine CPU ausgeben, die bekanntermaßen sehr heiß wird und dann nicht mal Geld für einen Kühler ausgeben. Da lohnt der i7 gar nicht und der Xeon wäre deutlich besser gewesen. 

Mit dem Stock Kühler sind 80° normal, der kann die CPU kaum Kühlen. Intel spart nun einmal an fast dem wichtigsten Teil. 

Folglich, neuen CPU Kühler kaufen und fertig.


----------



## michelon (8. Juli 2014)

Es könnte auch noch ein Mainboard Problem sein, das der CPU zuviel Spannung bekommt. Habt ihr alle Gigabyte Boards?


----------



## IluBabe (8. Juli 2014)

michelon schrieb:


> Es könnte auch noch ein Mainboard Problem sein, das der CPU zuviel Spannung bekommt. Habt ihr alle Gigabyte Boards?


 Würden die Leute in ihr Profil den Rechner eintragen, könnte man es auch ohne Nachfragen sehen  Aber bei der Menge an Empfehlungen für Gigabyte Boards, könnte es schon hinauen, sofern man sich im Unterforum bei der Zusammenstellung des Systems hier beraten lassen hat.


----------



## wievieluhr (8. Juli 2014)

michelon schrieb:


> Es könnte auch noch ein Mainboard Problem sein, das der CPU zuviel Spannung bekommt. Habt ihr alle Gigabyte Boards?


 
zieh dir Mal die Spannungen auf Seite 1 rein


----------



## TripelM (8. Juli 2014)

ich habe das selbe Problem cpu im idle 30-38 C° und bei BF3 z.b. 80-100 C°

hier mein Setup:

PSU: Corsair CX600M
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H
GPU: Gigabyte Geforce GTX 780ti
CPU: Intel i7-4790K
CPU Lüfter: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev 2
RAM: Crucial Balistix Sport 16GB

Das Bios habe ich bereits geupdatet. Wärmeleitpaste und Sitz des Lüfters wurden kontrolliert.

Ich möchte nur wissen ob das "normal" ist oder ob ich lieber reklamieren sollte und eventuell auf den i7-4770 sogar wechseln sollte.
Da ich nicht denke das das ein Einzelfall ist.


----------



## TripelM (8. Juli 2014)

hab etwas dazu gefunden. Konnte es aber noch nicht testen.

Link

Man soll die Vcore auf 1,2V-1,25V stellen das soll abhilfe schaffen.

Ist das ratsam? Kann man das langfristig so machen?


----------



## IluBabe (8. Juli 2014)

TripelM schrieb:


> CPU Lüfter: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev 2


 Der Lüfter auf der CPU ist nen schlechter Witz, dass ist nen aufrecht gestellter intel Boxed Kühler als Plasikbomber, ja die Temps sind normal bei dem Teil! Der ist darauf ausgelegt nen Pentium, Celeron oder i3 kalt zu stellen bei angenehmer lautstärke aber nicht ne übertaktbaren Prozessor. Kauf dir nen ordentlichen Kühler für deine 300€ CPU.

1 x EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057)
1 x Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E (100700413)
1 x Cryorig R1 Ultimate
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019)
1 x Noctua NH-D15
1 x Prolimatech Black Genesis Kühlkörper +2x Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



TripelM schrieb:


> hab etwas dazu gefunden. Konnte es aber noch nicht testen.
> 
> Link
> 
> ...


Da der i7 4790k nix anderes ist als ein leicht gepimpter i7 4770k wird der auch ähnliche Spannungen brauchen um auf die 4,4GHz Turbo zu kommen im Auslieferungszustand. Wenn die Gigabyte Boards zuviel Saft geben muss man es halt manuell fixen (mal ehrlich gigabyte fällt langsam in meiner Gunst, was die 97' Chipsätze angeht ab). Wahrscheinlich braucht es schon so zwischen 1,2X-1,3V je nach Chip.


----------



## wievieluhr (8. Juli 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Der Lüfter auf der CPU ist nen schlechter Witz, dass ist nen aufrecht gestellter intel Boxed Kühler als Plasikbomber, ja die Temps sind normal bei dem Teil! Der ist darauf ausgelegt nen Pentium, Celeron oder i3 kalt zu stellen bei angenehmer lautstärke aber nicht ne übertaktbaren Prozessor. Kauf dir nen ordentlichen Kühler für deine 300€ CPU.


 


Bestellt euch am besten einen der Kühler die in diesem Thread empfohlen wurden .... das ist zunächst sinnvoller als an der Spannung Rum zu fuchteln.


----------



## TripelM (8. Juli 2014)

naja hab schon beiträge geselen die die dicksten wakü`s haben und trozdem noch die gleichen 
Probleme haben. vondaher geh ich direkt an die spannung. ^^


----------



## wievieluhr (8. Juli 2014)

Glaube ich eher nicht 
 du vergleichst grade die Kühlleistung von dem Arctic Teil mit ner Wakü ?
 naja .... kann schon sein dass undervolting was bringt, aber für nen i7 nen 90 mm Lüfter zu nehmen ist einfach naja nichtmal Geizig sondern eig. Dämlich .... nich Falsch verstehen aber Für 10 Euro mehr gibts Kühler der wirklich wärme wegschafft .... und so hast du Kohle ausgegebn für ein Produkt was nicht viel besser ist als der Boxed Kühler. 

Gruß Wievieluhr


----------



## IluBabe (8. Juli 2014)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> Glaube ich eher nicht
> du vergleichst grade die Kühlleistung von dem Arctic Teil mit ner Wakü ?
> naja .... kann schon sein dass undervolting was bringt, aber für nen i7 nen 90 mm Lüfter zu nehmen ist einfach naja nichtmal Geizig sondern eig. Dämlich .... nich Falsch verstehen aber Für 10 Euro mehr gibts Kühler der wirklich wärme wegschafft .... und so hast du Kohle ausgegebn für ein Produkt was nicht viel besser ist als der Boxed Kühler.
> 
> Gruß Wievieluhr


Die Diskussion über den Freezer 7 hatte ich in nem anderen Thread auch schon, da gings aber um das kühlen eines Xeon 1231er. Da mag der noch grad so passen, aber so wirklich würde er mir selbst da nicht gefallen. Nichts gegen günstige Kühler. Das eine muss halt nur zum anderen passen. Und es Bewahrheitet sich halt immer der Spruch, wer billig kauf kauft zweimal (außer man hat den Durchblick wie etwa mit nem 2k Koreaner).



TripelM schrieb:


> naja hab schon beiträge geselen die die dicksten wakü`s haben und trozdem noch die gleichen
> Probleme haben. vondaher geh ich direkt an die spannung. ^^


Das wird aber auch wenig bringen, wenn die TIM Auftragung bei der Fertigung nen Propfen in der Düse hatte oder ähnliches, was passiert sein kann als gerade deine CPU durch die Montage lief. Es können verschiedene Ursachen sich ähnlich äußern. Bei dir ist es aber der Kühler, der überhaupt nicht mit der Abwärme des Prozessors klar kommt und für ne andere TDP Klasse ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Icedaft (8. Juli 2014)

Wer ein High-End System mit einem aufgepimpten Boxed-Lüfter (http://geizhals.at/de/arctic-cooling-freezer-7-pro-rev-2-a452310.html) betreibt, muß sich über zu hohe Temperaturen nicht wundern.

Für den Aufpreis der TI hätte man ein anständiges Netzteil plus einen wirklich leistungsfähigen CPU-Kühler bekommen...

http://geizhals.at/de/be-quiet-straight-power-e9-cm-480w-atx-2-4-e9-cm-480w-bn197-a677396.html

http://geizhals.at/de/ekl-alpenfoehn-brocken-2-84000000094-a912549.html


----------



## IluBabe (8. Juli 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Wer ein High-End System mit einem aufgepimpten Boxed-Lüfter (http://ad.zanox.com/ppc/?27173444C5278727&zpar0=[[forum]]&ULP=[[]]Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2, CPU-Kühler ) betreibt, muß sich über zu hohe Temperaturen nicht wundern.
> 
> Für den Aufpreis der TI hätte man ein anständiges Netzteil plus einen wirklich leistungsfähigen CPU-Kühler bekommen...


Humm irgendwie funzt der ad.zanox.com link nicht? Wasschn dat? Er sagt nur: "Melden Sie sich mit Ihrem zanox Account an.".


----------



## TripelM (8. Juli 2014)

is ja okay ich sehe ein das ich am falschen ende gespart hab  aber dann darf intel doch auch nich son kühler beilegen wenn 
der nich für die hardware geeignet ist. das ist ja dann fast schon fahrlässig.


----------



## nisper (8. Juli 2014)

Ich habe in anderen Foren gelesen, dass man für den i7-4970 (und vermutlich auch für andere Haswell-CPUs) nicht die neueste Prime95-Version nehmen sollte. Die aktuellste Version lässt wohl Routinen laufen die eine extrem hohe Temperatur erzeugen, die dann auch einfach nicht mehr aussagekräftig ist. Empfohlen wird die Version 27.9.

Ich habe es mal getestet: Während ich mit der aktuellen Version 28.5 im SmallFFTs-Test auf knapp 100°C komme, erreiche mit 27.9 nur knapp 90°C.


----------



## IluBabe (8. Juli 2014)

TripelM schrieb:


> is ja okay ich sehe ein das ich am falschen ende gespart hab  aber dann darf intel doch auch nich son kühler beilegen wenn
> der nich für die hardware geeignet ist. das ist ja dann fast schon fahrlässig.


Der Kühler ist schon geeignet er bekommt ihn ja im Rahmen der Spezifikationen verlässlich gekühlt, nur wenn man drüber hinauswill, was eben der Sinn einer CPU mit freiem Multi ist, läufts halt auf unbrauchbar hinaus.


----------



## TripelM (8. Juli 2014)

90 C° ist im rahmen der spezifikationen? sollte/kann man eine cpu langfristig mit solchen temperaturen 
berteiben? darüber hinaus ist auch momentan *vorerst* nicht angedacht iwas an den specs der cpu zu verändern
vondaher auch kein thema.


----------



## IluBabe (8. Juli 2014)

TripelM schrieb:


> 90 C° ist im rahmen der spezifikationen? sollte/kann man eine cpu langfristig mit solchen temperaturen
> berteiben? darüber hinaus ist auch momentan *vorerst* nicht angedacht vondaher auch kein thema.


Langfristig sollte man im 24/7 Betrieb unter 85°C bleiben. Die Intel CPUs haben eine Wohlfühlzone um die 60°C +-5°C. Das Problem ist je größer die Temperatur desto höhr ist die Verlsutleistung, desto mehr Spannung muss man anlegen, was sich ebenso in noch mehr Wärme verwandelt. Und aus diesem Schwingkreis kommt man halt nur raus, wenn man in der Wohlfühlzone oder drunter ist. Darüber gehts dann übertrieben gesagt steil bergauf mit den Temperaturen. Soweit mir bekannt, geht das Ganze bis 100°C.. Dann fängt das "throttln" an, also ein selbstständiges Taktregelung die eingreift und den Takt mindert um weniger Last zu haben und so die CPU vor Überhitzuung zu schützen. Bei 105°C kommt die Notabschaltung. IDR wird aber das Board vorher schon abschalten, weil die eine Voreinstellung im Auslieferungszustand haben, wo eine Grenztemperatur eingetragen ist. Die kann man ausschalten, wenn man höher hinaus will. 

Mehr Nachzulesen in:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...swell-oc-guide-inkl-haswell-cpu-oc-liste.html
[Guide] [HowTo] get my Haswell & Devil's Canyon stable - Guide und Full Custom Liste


----------



## facehugger (8. Juli 2014)

TripelM schrieb:


> 90 C° ist im rahmen der spezifikationen? sollte/kann man eine cpu langfristig mit solchen temperaturen
> berteiben?


Klar kann man das, denk nur mal an die armen CPU`s in kaum bis gar nicht belüfteten Lappis. Wie hier schon oft gesagt wurde, der Boxed macht seine Arbeit, mehr aber auch nicht. 

Daher würde ich gerade für den i7-4790k schon auf einen Freezer der oberen Preisklasse zurückgreifen:


Scythe Mugen MAX (SCMGD-1000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure (84000000079) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (BK010) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Scythe Ashura (SCASR-1000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
klar kann man auch auf einen preisintensiven Doppelturmkühler zurückgreifen. Jene lohnen aber meist nur, wenn man mit der Spannungskeule das letzte Mhz aus dem Prozzi pressen will...

Gruß


----------



## TripelM (8. Juli 2014)

ich liebäugel ja mit diesem modell:

Noctua NH-U14S

der soll die cpu laut tests bei angenehmen 60 C° halten unter vollast


----------



## IluBabe (8. Juli 2014)

facehugger schrieb:


> klar kann man auch auf einen preisintensiven Doppelturmkühler zurückgreifen. Jene lohnen aber meist nur, wenn man mit der Spannungskeule das letzte Mhz aus dem Prozzi pressen will...
> Gruß


Die Spannungskeule ist beim i7 4790k eh schon da, deshalb nennt man ihn auch -Schlucht (Scherz), weil wenns hoch kommt nur ein Promillesatz unter 1,2V verbraucht um den Turbo zu packen.  "X0€" mehr im Kühler können halt auch 200MHz mehr ausmachen oder 5°C weniger Betriebstemp, oder halt weniger Spannung. Muss jeder selbst wissen. Und nein AiOs sind davon ausgenommen kein vernünftiges P/L im Vergleich zu Lüftkühlung.



TripelM schrieb:


> Noctua NH-U14S


Schlecht isser nicht, aber für den Preis gibts Doppelturmkühler


----------



## facehugger (8. Juli 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Muss jeder selbst wissen.


Genau *Deutlich* besser kühlen die von mir genannten Freezer allemal wie der Boxed...

Gruß


----------



## NuVirus (8. Juli 2014)

TripelM schrieb:


> ich liebäugel ja mit diesem modell:
> 
> Noctua NH-U14S
> 
> der soll die cpu laut tests bei angenehmen 60 C° halten unter vollast laut tests



ich habe den Kühler und kann hoffentlich bald über Temperaturen berichten mit i7 4790k da mein i5 4670k in einen anderen PC wandert. So begeistert war ich von den Temps vom Noctua und 4670k aber bisher nicht.


----------



## facehugger (8. Juli 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> ich habe den Kühler und kann hoffentlich bald über Temperaturen berichten mit i7 4790k da mein i5 4670k in einen anderen PC wandert. So begeistert war ich von den Temps vom Noctua und 4670k aber bisher nicht.


Auf die Werte wär ich ja mal gespannt, ich würde allerdings auch keine Kühlschranktemps erwarten

Gruß


----------



## TripelM (8. Juli 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Schlecht isser nicht, aber für den Preis gibts Doppelturmkühler


 
Beispiel?


----------



## IluBabe (8. Juli 2014)

TripelM schrieb:


> IluBabe schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schlecht isser nicht, aber für den Preis gibts Doppelturmkühler
> ...


 


NuVirus schrieb:


> ich habe den Kühler und kann hoffentlich bald über Temperaturen berichten mit i7 4790k da mein i5 4670k in einen anderen PC wandert. So begeistert war ich von den Temps vom Noctua und 4670k aber bisher nicht.


Also bei dem Alternate Preis 69,90€ der noch zusätzlich Versand dazu hat (64,84€+Versand bei HWV derzeit), kommt man mit nem  Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E (100700413) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland der 61,81€ ohne Versand Nachts 24 Uhr bei MF stand heute kostet besser weg laut diesem Test: Noctua NH-U14S CPU Cooler Review | Cooler Comparison Testing

Der test war jetzt das erste was ich gefunden habe. Sry vielleicht gibt es auch noch aussagekräftigere oder auch mit anderem Ausgang.


----------



## NuVirus (8. Juli 2014)

facehugger schrieb:


> Auf die Werte wär ich ja mal gespannt, ich würde allerdings auch keine Kühlschranktemps erwarten
> 
> Gruß



Wollte eigl den D15 holen aber der war nicht lieferbar oder nur extrem teuer.
Im Nachhinein hätte ich mich wohl anders entschieden, hätte wohl einfach beim ARLT den NH-D14 oä. holen sollen dann hätte ich einges an Zeit bei der Lüftersuche gespart. 
Was mich nur verwundert, wieso der U14S so gut in einigen Tests abschneidet. In der PCGH sogar besser als der D15


----------



## IluBabe (8. Juli 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Wollte eigl den D15 holen aber der war nicht lieferbar oder nur extrem teuer.
> Im Nachhinein hätte ich mich wohl anders entschieden, hätte wohl einfach beim ARLT den NH-D14 oä. holen sollen dann hätte ich einges an Zeit bei der Lüftersuche gespart.
> Was mich nur verwundert, wieso der U14S so gut in einigen Tests abschneidet. In der PCGH sogar besser als der D15


Du kannst ja noch nen zweiten Lüfter auf PULL draufhängen, dass ist zwar 9-20€ teurer, macht aber nochmal so 2-3°C aus.


----------



## stevie4one (8. Juli 2014)

Zum Thema Leistungsfähigkeit des Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2 mal hier nachlesen. Ist zwar ne andere CPU, aber die Kernaussage bleibt die gleiche.

Zitat:
_Eine weitere Überraschung, wenn auch im negativen Sinne, war dann das Ergebnis des Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2: Der Kühler erreichte mit unserem übertakteten Prozessor ganze 82° Celsius! Um überhaupt auf dieses Ergebnis zu kommen, mussten wir die Umgebungstemperatur per Klimaanlage auf frische 11° Celsius absenken, da wir ansonsten Temperaturen über der kritischen Marke von 100° C erreicht hätten und dabei die Schutzschaltung der CPU aktiviert worden wäre._


----------



## Toni10000 (3. August 2014)

Doppelpost))


----------



## Mladjan (5. August 2014)

Hallo, 

Ich habe mir jetzt auch diesen Prozessor zugelegt und habe bei Prime das Problem des Abstürzens.

Meine Daten:

ASUS ROG Maximus VII Ranger (90MB0IE0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich   Mainboard
Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich   CPU
Thermalright True Spirit 140 (BW) (100700546) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU CPU Kühler
Noctua NF-P12 PWM (14400077) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU weitere Kühler (einer von unten zum hinen und einer hinter dem cpu kühler zum aus)
Cooler Master Thunder M Series 420W ATX 2.31 (RS-420-AMCB-M3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU Netzteil ist stark veraltert (vom alten PC)
und 8GB ram von Kingston welche das auch waren ca. 80€ gekostet.

Also ein Bios update von Asus wurde durchgeführt. 
Dort habe ich die möglichkeit 4,4Ghz 4,6Ghz und 4,8Ghz Taktung einzustellen, ist halt was vorgefertigtes.

Bei den besagten standart 4,4 GHz ist alles in ordnung
Wenn ich die Tacktung auf 4,6 GHz stelle geht alles sogar Videokonvertierung mit Tripad ist in Ordnung. Wenn aber Prime95 rennt ver. 28.5 dann bleibt zwar die Temperatur bis 60C und auf einmal zeigt er gelbe Werte an also 80C + und das Bild friert ein und draufdessen ein Bluescreen. (ca. nach 5-7 min.)

Als erstes hatte ich Windows 8.1 , dachte das die Probleme habe und habe das ganze auf Win 7 gebracht. Aber das selbe Problem.

Das lustige ist wenn ich im Bios die 4,8 GHz anwähle schafft er es bis zum Anmeldefenster und draufdessen kommt ein Bluescreen.

Ich habe gelesen dass Asus und MSI (profis) das ganze bis 5,5 GHz Tackt geschafft habe. 

Ich währe mit den 4.6 GHz zufreiden, rennt auch alles i.O. nur bei Prime stürzt er ab.
Werde wie weiter oben erwähnt die ältere Version testen. 

Was mich sehr verwundert ist das bei diesen Prozessor die Temp. zwischen 35-50C konstant bleibt. 
(Surfen 30%, öffen gewisser programme etwers höcher)
Beim öffne ich ein größeren prog. steigt die Temp ganz schnell. Spiele wurden noch nicht getestet. 

Ich schätze das wird die ursache sein.
Ich dachte auch an einen neuen Netzteil, aber ich denke das dies sicher nicht das große Problem sein wird zudem jeder mit diesem Prozessor solche probleme hat. 

Tackten möchte ich sonst hätte ich ja keinen K gekauft. 

Den Lüfterregler habe ich so eingestellt das er schon ab 65C seine 100% bringen soll. Da der Prozessor sehr schnell hoch geht muss man schon in vorhinen vorkehrungen treffen. 

Ein Witz ist es den Orignalen Boxed Kühler überhaupt mitzuliefern. 

Mir bleibt nur noch ein neues Netzteil und eine Währmeleitpaste die sehr hochwertig ist anzubringen. (habe von Thermalright eine mitbekommen und diese verwendet,)

Hoffe mein beitrag konnte wem helfen bzw kann mir jemand sagen was ich noch einstellen kann damit ich eventuell auf meine 4.8Ghz  kommen könnte. 

danke und LG


----------



## IluBabe (5. August 2014)

Das NT kann dir da schon reinhageln. Lass das mit dem Auto OC - da wird zuviel Spannung angelgt und mit Prime95 in der 28.5er Version ist das Overkill zumal der Thermalright True Spirit 140 zwar ok ist, aber auch nicht die Krone der LuKüs darstellt. 

Geh nach Guide vor und arbeite die Spannungen ab in Prime95 27.9 - ein WE Zeit nehmen und dann mal schön ruhig an einem Samstag einlesen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...swell-oc-guide-inkl-haswell-cpu-oc-liste.html
[Guide] [HowTo] get my Haswell & Devil's Canyon stable - Guide und Full Custom Liste


----------



## wolflux (5. August 2014)

Hm altes Netzteil, nicht gut denn die 100 bis 1x x sind für ein extrem getakteten Haswell kein Problem.


----------



## AdiRanger (11. Mai 2016)

Ich habe auch ähnliche bedenken ich habe ein i7 4790K und einen bequiet pure rock kühler und komme bereits auf dem desktop auf 40-50 grad und ingame auf 80-100 grad, muss ich mir sorgen machen?


----------



## Meroveus (11. Mai 2016)

Je nach Spiel sind 80° -100° schon eine ziemliche Nummer, die Temperatur sollte im Alltag (Spielen etc, NICHT Prime !) die 85° nicht übersteigen.

- Mainboard update -> falls keine Besserung -> Spannung unter Last auslesen (wird für Stock Takt wahrscheinlich zu hoch sein) -> Spannung hier mitteilen (1.2 Volt wären ok, 1.3 Volt zu viel) -> Spannung im Bios anpassen.

Alternativ: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...swell-oc-guide-inkl-haswell-cpu-oc-liste.html oder stärkeren CPU Kühler besorgen. Sollte das alles nicht helfen, wird das schlechte TIM der Grund sein, oder die schlechte Verarbeitung. Da hilft nur noch köpfen und die  WLP zwischen DIE und HS zu erneuern.


----------



## vlim (11. Mai 2016)

AdiRanger schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ähnliche bedenken ich habe ein i7 4790K und einen bequiet pure rock kühler und komme bereits auf dem desktop auf 40-50 grad und ingame auf 80-100 grad, muss ich mir sorgen machen?



Also mir wären die Temps zu hoch, aber wir wissen ja nicht mal, ob du deinen i7 @Stock betreibst, oder ihn auf 4,8 Ghz übertaktest hast.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2016)

AdiRanger schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ähnliche bedenken ich habe ein i7 4790K und einen bequiet pure rock kühler und komme bereits auf dem desktop auf 40-50 grad und ingame auf 80-100 grad, muss ich mir sorgen machen?



Zimmertemparatur? Welches Case hast du & wie viele Lüfter sind verbaut? Betreibst du OC??


----------

